# Bait container for kingfishin off the yak



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

What do yall use to keep baits alive for kings on kayaks? Blues, pogies, mullet, etc.


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

I use a gatorade bottle, poke a few holes in the top side of it, and tie a small rope around the neck of the bottle, drop it in next to me when I am not moving and when I go to a different spot just put it between my legs and its out of the way. Now I know a blue wont fit in the bottle but you can get a good bit of finger mullet in there.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah ive got a flow troll for that, lookin for somethin for cob mullet and bigger baits


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

Flowtroll bucket


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

I saw a setup with a 3' length of 3" pvc with multiple holes and threaded caps hung horizontally off the side of the boat. Could go up to 4" if you wanted to I supoose. 

That might work for your application.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting some 6 or 8in, probably just gonna stick to dead baits and when I can catch a good live bait send it right out


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Our good friend the General took a heaver and put in his kayak's rod holder and used the heaver as a live bait "out rigger"

General fished this "Pin Rig" off of Diamond Shoals and he indicated that the Cape Point Sharks were having no problem blasting live baits right off his bowopcorn:

Why not use a regular pier fishing drywall bait bucket you can stash it behind you when empty and slow troll it when traveling opcorn:


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Because I'm lazy I've got one and might do that, still not sure what I'm gonna do yet


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I use a 3" PVC pipe setup as was previously mentioned while catfishing. I store live bluegill and white perch in it, it works well and travels nicely in the water. A 4" setup should have no problem keeping a bluefish alive for quite some time. There are various builds online using funnels and conical tips otherwise, just follow that idea and you should be fine.


----------

